# IUI ADVICE PLEASSSEEEEE!



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey every1

I need some advice, Ive recently suffered a miscarriage and now at the top of the review list with Dr Williamson. We have an appointment with her on the 4th November.

I wanted to know if any1 has had IUI with the royal and how long is the wait for IUI – I know its less that IVF.

I just want to be able to prepare myself mentally and physically for it. The loss has taken so much out of me, but I don’t want to miss my chance to TRY AGAIN.


----------



## GemmaC (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Angel, I am so sorry to hear about your recent miscarriage.   I am sorry that I cannot help you with your question on IUI but no doubt some of the other girls will be able too. I cant imagine it being too long a wait for you. I understand your need to try again soon. Take care of yourself. Gemma.


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

seems to me that the royal dont seem to perform IUI very much....


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

i tried it but unfortunatley it didn't work for me. it has a short waiting list, i went on its waiting list in november 2007 and my first appointment was in january 2008.

good luck and dr williamson is lovely


----------



## Faith2009 (Sep 19, 2009)

sorry about your loss, i lost my baby at ten weeks IVF treatment failed and we conceived naturally the same month. i have been waiting five months for IUI have an appointment Noe on Thurs 3rd DEC and treatment starts on January. good luck


----------

